# Finding gasolina or gasoleo - better than nothing



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Folks

This website might help you track down fuel supply... however it’s not a silver bullet, so don’t assume that it is 100% accurate or 100% up to date- if nothing else it gives an easy view of all the petrol stations. 
If you find supply you can help keep it up to date by using the Ajudar button 

https://janaodaparaabastecer.vost.pt/#


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Breaking News*

The strike has been suspended pending talks between the union and the government. Supplies should slowly come back to normal.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Good news - temporary relief over peak season- No one was going to win. Public opinion is against the strikers, despite their grievances - god knows how they manage on approx €670/month. Let’s hope it gets sorted out soon with satisfaction for all


----------

